# demande aide import ical>google agenda



## ben100 (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

comme je n'arrive pas à importer un de mes agendas ical vers Google (erreur : 
Aucun événement traité:
Échec de l'importation des événements : Impossible de traiter votre fichier iCal/CSV..)
alors que ça fonctionne avec d'autres agendas, 

et après un export depuis ical puis réimport dans Ical qui n'a pas résolu le problème,
je cherche à "découper" mon agenda en plusieurs tranches (par 2 ou 3 ans) afin de trouver la date qui bloque cet import.

Le problème est qu'il n'existe pas de mode "liste" ni de "commande A" ou de fonction "copier" par groupe de dates, qui me permettrait de sélectionner plusieurs périodes à la fois (plu sde 5000 rdv à sélectionner)

Bref, je n'arrive pas à me sortir de ce "noeud", 
quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance, 

ben

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

En fait mon fichier ical est trop gros pour l'import. Il ne doit pas dépasser 1 Mo (il fait 1,8 Mo)

Le problème est donc de trouver le moyen de découper celui -ci en périodes plus petites. 

Auriez-vous une idée ?
Merci d'avance

ben


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2009)

il serait utile de savoir de quel ical tu parles

parce que des OSX y en a 6, et autant de versions ical

--
et essaye de voir ce que ca donne sur un TRES bon gerant de calendrier en ligne
calgoo

( divers OS mac PC , telephone , PDA , mode export import , synchro etc; bien entendu gere ical et agendas google)


----------



## ben100 (29 Décembre 2009)

oui pardon, c'est OS X.5.8 
Ical 3.0.8 (build 1387)

dernières versions de léopard et Ical


----------



## ben100 (30 Décembre 2009)

Bon finalement je m'en suis sorti en passant par sunbird : import depuis Ical et export versgoogle agenda.

Une "erreur du serveur de google" s'est affichée cette fois-ci à la fin de l'import vers google agenda, mais il semble que tout soit importé.

Et curieusement aucun problème pour un fichier pourtant supérieur à 1Mo.

Bref pas très simple tout ça.

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide.

ben

Un autre truc pas simple : faire en sorte que les membres lisent cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" avant d'ouvrir leur topic ici &#8230; Où il n'est pas à sa place ! 

Tout ce qui concerne des trucs "en ligne", ça n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" !

On déménage.


----------



## ben100 (31 Décembre 2009)

ben100 a dit:


> Bon finalement je m'en suis sorti en passant par sunbird : import depuis Ical et export versgoogle agenda.
> 
> Une "erreur du serveur de google" s'est affichée cette fois-ci à la fin de l'import vers google agenda, mais il semble que tout soit importé.
> 
> ...



Euh si je puis me permettre, mon topic concerne au premier chef Ical (l'export d'un calendrier) donc il a tout à fait sa place dans "Applications"...


ben


----------

